#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Level Crossing and Fading Statistics,wireless and mobile communication,notes download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

Rice computed joint statistics for a mathematical problem offers simple  expressions for computing the average number of level crossing as well  as the period of fades.





  Similar Threads: Factors Influencing Small-Scale Fading,wireless and mobile communication,notes download Two-ray Rayleigh Fading Model,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Types of Small-Scale Fading,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Small-Scale Fading and its effects,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Coding and Interleaving for Fading Channels,wireless and mobile communication,free notes download

----------

